# New To Shrimp: Atya Gabonensis (Vampire Shrimp) Breeding Project



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I will be posting my fails and successes along the way. I discovered some reports of successful breeding and raising of the baby shrimp. for anyone interested I have provided links.

http://www.crustahunter.com/en/breeding-report-atya-gabonensis/
http://www.crustahunter.com/en/atya-gabonensis-breeding-report/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A61RMaLzGI (video report, same person from other links)


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

We had a group of 4 of these at our store for a while, and bred them (almost) successfully. We had larvae make it about 2 months before they got eaten. In hindsight, I wish I had moved them to a separate tank to see if I could rear them all the way out.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't say they are fairly new to the hobby, but just hard to find. I had trio a long time ago and they are very shy. They hide all day under the wood. I would caught them venturing out at night though. Go luck with your venture.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, my main concern at the moment is whether or not I have a male and female...

Anyone can confirm that I got both sexes?

Bump:


Sergeant Dude said:


> We had a group of 4 of these at our store for a while, and bred them (almost) successfully. We had larvae make it about 2 months before they got eaten. In hindsight, I wish I had moved them to a separate tank to see if I could rear them all the way out.


What did you feed the larva? What silanity did you guys use for the saltwater tank?


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow! I want to subscribe! I love these shrimp. They are like 30 dollers here if you can find them !


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, I saw some places online selling them for 30 or more..


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Subscribed. Very cool shrimp, good luck!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, I am excited.


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Thanks, my main concern at the moment is whether or not I have a male and female...
> 
> Anyone can confirm that I got both sexes?
> 
> ...


My main goal wasn't to rear any larvae so I didn't put too much effort into it. It was mainly something to do between customers.

That said; I fed them mostly bbs and a liquid food used mainly for SPS corals (kent marine maybe). They were kept in a brackish system kept between 1.016 and 1.008 depending on who did a water change last.

Side note: I've never seen a wholesaler selling them for more than 7 or 8 bucks a peice. I feel sorry for anyone who pays $30 for them.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info. 

Unfortunately, these shrimp are not available everywhere. Some places like live aquaria sells them for over 30. Not the first time I have heard of this either. 

With that said these are awesome shrimp and I might of paid 30 for em if I had too.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Why are they called vampires?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Their legs have these thorns / fangs / spikes / claw or whatever you want to it at the end of em. That's why they are called vampire shrimp. But they are harmless, great for a community tank. 

They can grow large and can be kept with bigger fish compared to normal shrimp.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Through my researching I found a report that showed the study of parasites in these shrimp (1000 of them). Anyhow, in the study they mention how they were able to sex these wonderful shrimp. Thought it would be helpful. I plan to examine my 3 shrimp once they have some time to get establish to the tank, I don't want to freak them out just yet. 

Sex of each specimen was determined by examination of the abdominal segment (swimmerets). The female has a pair of ovaries. Eggs produced in each ovary pass through a delicate oviduct to a genital pore at the base of the third walking leg. While the male has a pair of testes from each a vas deferens carries sperm to an opening on the genital papilla at the base of each fifth walking leg.



[censored][censored][censored]


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

So does anyone know how to properly sex these great shrimp?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

need a better picture of the maybe female one. 

what i would say is look at them, and if you find differences in the two then you have a pair.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the only one that has been coming out so far since acclimation. He/she is the smallest of the 3 and has a very light color. I assumed it just molted or something.

Hope these pictures help.


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

About the white one. I have looked at a site in Afrikaanse "De garnalen en kreeften database voor en door hobbyisten" which shows ataya gabonensis in grey, tan, pink, white, blue. They are mostly pastel colors, but they do come in many colors. I think you just got lucky and got one of the lesser known colors. I think as they get more use to their tank they will come out more. If you can have them at a lower light, It might be good also.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

I heard they feed at night mostly


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2014)

Or that's just when they're most active


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Kalyke said:


> About the white one. I have looked at a site in Afrikaanse "De garnalen en kreeften database voor en door hobbyisten" which shows ataya gabonensis in grey, tan, pink, white, blue. They are mostly pastel colors, but they do come in many colors. I think you just got lucky and got one of the lesser known colors. I think as they get more use to their tank they will come out more. If you can have them at a lower light, It might be good also.


Cool, thanks for the info. I will keep posting update pics as he/she grows and colors up.

The tank is a low tech 75. Lots of floating water lettuce and lower light, so that should be good.

They do hide a fair bit but I have seen each of them for a small part each day. They come.out in the open a bit to feed. The whiter one (smallest shrimp) seems to feed the most and is the bravest of the 3.

They are amazingly entertaining to watch.


----------

